
BeatBearing - rantonse
http://www.beatbearing.co.uk/
======
endgame
Interesting project, but can you please use a better title in future? When the
title is the same as the domain name, there's no indication of what is behind
the link.

Perhaps something like "BeatBearing: arrange ball bearings on a grid to create
rhythms"?

------
ctz
This is really cool. It seems like this would benefit from being built around
a Raspberry Pi than an Arduino -- that way you could avoid the dependency on
an external PC and expensive software -- and make the whole thing portable.

